# buying a cart



## lucky seven (Feb 27, 2011)

I am going to look at EE carts this year. What company is the best to order from?


----------



## susanne (Feb 27, 2011)

The Frontier is considered by many to be the Cadillac of easy entry carts, and the CTM (which I have) is virtually the same cart. Both offer tremendous bang for your buck.

From the very positive reviews I've read here, the G&S Cart deserves consideration.

If your budget allows, your options expand exponentially, including Bellcrown and Pacific Smart Cart. [drool]


----------



## Katiean (Feb 28, 2011)

Be very careful if you order a cart. I personally would go for the frontier cart. I know someone that has 3 of them and they are very nice. I bought my EE cart off of online action. Cheep! It is a china made cart. It is lighter construction than the Frontier. But, it is nicely balanced. I took my cart (the one from China) out and after about 3 miles total trips of easy road driving the wheel bearings went out. I was going to have to buy new bearings at a cost of $80 but, my mom worked at a printing plant and my bearings will never go out again. You get what you pay for. Especially when you are buying a cart for your horse. Be safe not cheep.


----------



## lucky seven (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for your answers. I have looked at carts from Ozark Mountain and Big Dee's, are they any good?


----------



## susanne (Mar 2, 2011)

lucky seven said:


> Thanks for your answers. I have looked at carts from Ozark Mountain and Big Dee's, are they any good?


Ozark carries the CTM cart, which, as I mentioned, is pretty much identical to the Frontier (older carts had a narrower hub, but now they've gone to a good, sturdy hub and wheel. The CTM shaft is ever-so-slightly heavier than the Frontier).

I'd check prices and shipping on orders through Ozark and directly from CTM. One may have a lower price, yet shipping could be higher. Ozark has had them on sale right around Nationals time, so if you can wait you'd get a great deal.

[A personal story regarding the CTM cart: After I had used mine all of two times, we were transporting on the roof of our old van. At 55 mph, despite heavy duty tie-downs, the cart broke loose, flew off the roof and slammed onto the pavement seat back first (thank goodness nobody was close behind!!!) We expected the entire cart to be demolished, but we found that the basket, shafts, singletree/brace, axle and one wheel were undamaged. One wheel taco-ed and the backrest supports on the seat were squashed. While we had to borrow a cart for our event the next day, we later replaced the damaged parts and were back in business.]

You can order Frontier direct from the manufacturer and through Prime Design and others. Prime Design travels to many shows, so you might see if that would save on shipping.

I would call and ask Big Dee's who manufactures their carts.

I would ABSOLUTELY agree with Katiean about avoiding the cheap Chinese carts. Can you say JUNK?

...


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 3, 2011)

susanne said:


> Ozark carries the CTM cart, which, as I mentioned, is pretty much identical to the Frontier (older carts had a narrower hub, but now they've gone to a good, sturdy hub and wheel. The CTM shaft is ever-so-slightly heavier than the Frontier).
> 
> I'd check prices and shipping on orders through Ozark and directly from CTM. One may have a lower price, yet shipping could be higher. Ozark has had them on sale right around Nationals time, so if you can wait you'd get a great deal.
> 
> ...


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 3, 2011)

I am going to call around because I want american made, cart and harness. Both are going to be used for pleasure driving. I doubt that I will be doing any showing. Thanks for the help, much appreciated.


----------



## Sue_C. (Mar 4, 2011)

lucky seven said:


> I am going to call around because I want american made, cart and harness. Both are going to be used for pleasure driving. I doubt that I will be doing any showing. Thanks for the help, much appreciated.


I recommend the G & S Cart. (The trail cart in particular.)


----------



## shorthorsemom (Mar 5, 2011)

Center Square Harness Shop

Leola, PA. Samuel Esh he is Amish.


----------



## rcfarm (Mar 12, 2011)

I just bought a G&S cart. I got the rubber wheels, opted for the 24" wheels. Must say not very comfortable, felt every bump. It is a nice looking cart, very well made.


----------

